# AmiBios & MTRR

## creiss

Moin!

Ich hab das ASUS Rampage III Extreme (AmiBios) und 12GB Ram. Irgendwie kommt entweder Linux oder X nicht damit klar. Meine MTRRs sind einfach nur falsch, der Grafikkarten-Ram wird nicht richtig erkannd (1250mb statt der gefundenen 1024).

3D und 2D ist lansgam. Bei der Videowiedergabe kommt es zu wirklich störenden vertikalen Balken und artifakten. X meckert über mtrr. Ich hab neben dem nvidia (prop) auch den neuveau Treiber probiert. Der hatte dieselben Probleme.

Da ich leider im Moment auf dem Sprung bin, kann ich die Logs nicht hier rein stellen, stattdessen einfach auf meinem FTP geschoben.

http://stuff.demonlord.de/gentoo/

Ich habe das Problem nun schon seit 2 Wochen und bekomme es nicht in den Griff. Es heisst es gibt eine Einstellung im Bios das Memory Mapping auf distrete zu stellen, aber unter Chipset Configuration habe ich nur "Enable VT", also Hardware Virtualisierungen. Sonst nichts. Ist das Bios noch locked? Hat einer ein AmiBios und kann mir sagen wo man den MTRR einstellen kann?

Ich bin total verzweifelt. Sogar booten von Ubuntu (einlegen & geht) hat die selben Probleme.

Wer hilfe weiss, bin ich zu dank verpflichtet.

Vielen lieben Dank im vorraus.

Christian.

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

hast du schon mal die Option

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

aktiviert?

Laut Wiki unter Fehlerdiagnose:

 *Quote:*   

> Manche BIOSe erlauben nur ein durchgehendes MTRR Layout ohne Speicherlücken. Bei 4 GB oder mehr verbauten Arbeitsspeicher kann der X-Server dann aber den Grafikspeicher von Grafikkarten nicht mehr zu diesem MTRR Layout hinzufügen. Abhilfe schafft eine weitere Kernel-Option

 

cu

----------

## creiss

Ja habe ich.

Aber mit oder ohne, ich krieg immer uncacheables.  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

Hast du schon mal versucht mit der MTRR-Tabelle rumzuspielen?

----------

